# Business Class Upgrade via AGR Coupon



## Dovecote (Nov 10, 2012)

I have an upcoming trip from Fullerton to San Jose via the Pacific Surfliner and Amtrak Thruway Connecting Service. The route on the Surfliner terminates in Santa Barbara. I would like to upgrade from Coach to Business Class for the Surfliner portion of the trip with the use of an AGR One-Class Upgrade coupon.

With the introduction of e-ticketing has the policy of upgrading from Coach to Business Class remain the same? Specifically, if successful in upgrading, do you still surrender the coupon to a ticket agent and afterwards you receive a new e-ticket indicating Business Class seating?

In regard to Business Class seating on the Surfliner, where is this Business Class car usually located in the consist?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 10, 2012)

BC is one car at the end of the consist, usually nearest the locomotive. In my opinion, a BC upgrade on a Surfliner is not worth it. The cars and seating is exactly the same. The only difference is that coach is unreserved (you can board any train) and BC is reserved (you must board that specific train only) and includes a snack pack and drink (including wine). Many Surfliners consists usually contain a Superliner coach IN COACH (at no extra charge)! These give MUCH more room. (I try to find these, and most times they are almost empty!)


----------



## gatelouse (Nov 10, 2012)

When I last did a coach-to-busaccess coupon upgrade, I lost access to my e-ticket online. I turned in the coupon at the station and got an eticket travel document on Amtrak ticket stock.

No idea what would have happened if I hadn't followed through with the upgrade and simply presented the old coach eticket to the conductor.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 11, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> When I last did a coach-to-busaccess coupon upgrade, I lost access to my e-ticket online. I turned in the coupon at the station and got an eticket travel document on Amtrak ticket stock.


That is exactly what is supposed to happen. In fact, you should be emailed a new confirmation with the old style barcode. While not required, presenting that email does make it easier for the agent who will then collect the coupon and issue a new eTicket on Amtrak ticket stock.



gatelouse said:


> No idea what would have happened if I hadn't followed through with the upgrade and simply presented the old coach eticket to the conductor.


I would think that the old eTicket is voided and the seat that it represented is put back into inventory for resale to others. Therefore you would technically have had no ticket upon boarding and would have been forced to buy a new one and the obtain a refund for the other reservation.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 11, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> In my opinion, a BC upgrade on a Surfliner is not worth it. The cars and seating is exactly the same. The only difference is that coach is unreserved (you can board any train) and BC is reserved (you must board that specific train only) and includes a snack pack and drink (including wine). Many Surfliners consists usually contain a Superliner coach IN COACH (at no extra charge)! These give MUCH more room. (I try to find these, and most times they are almost empty!)


Well if he has no plans to ride Acela prior to the coupon's expiration, then even an upgrade to BC is worth it. He might as well get some value out of the coupon instead of letting it go to waste.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 11, 2012)

Alan on Friday I plan on doing this with a upgrade from BC to FC on 2173 BOS to PHL. I will be on 66 when I call to upgrade. Now should everything work out I'll get the FC seat. They send me a new eTicket. Two things.

1. Is it possible to have a new eTicket sent to the Amtrak app on my iPhone? It is much easier for me to have my ticket scanned from my phone then carry around any paper ticket.

2. Assuming I'm able to get the upgrade. I will use the lounge at BOS. How does the presentation of a upgrade coupon work now with eTickets at the lounges?

TIA,

Steve


----------



## AlanB (Nov 11, 2012)

Steve,

That's the problem, they won't send you a new eTicket. They send the traditional confirmations from a year ago prior to eTickets. Since you'd unable to get that email, or at least print it out, you'll just have to show what you do have or provide your reservation number to an agent, along with the coupon. You may wish to make sure you have the res number written down, just in case you can't get to the old eTicket on your phone. This can be done either at a ticket window, or in the CA with the agent staffing the lounge.

I'm not sure if there is a way for the agent to push the eTicket to your phone once they've completed the upgrade. It may be possible, I just don't know. So I would hang onto the "ticket" that they do give you just in case.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 11, 2012)

PS. I just went and checked, and I was unable to pull up my existing reservation even by searching for it by res number on my iPhone. I will say that I haven't updated the App to the latest version yet, so that may or may not have something to do with it. But still, I would not count on being able to pull up anything on your phone once you call to process the upgrade at the 12 hour mark.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 11, 2012)

AlanB said:


> PS. I just went and checked, and I was unable to pull up my existing reservation even by searching for it by res number on my iPhone. I will say that I haven't updated the App to the latest version yet, so that may or may not have something to do with it. But still, I would not count on being able to pull up anything on your phone once you call to process the upgrade at the 12 hour mark.


So, does that mean that upgrade coupons can only be used where the origin station has a staffed ticket window?


----------



## AlanB (Nov 11, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > PS. I just went and checked, and I was unable to pull up my existing reservation even by searching for it by res number on my iPhone. I will say that I haven't updated the App to the latest version yet, so that may or may not have something to do with it. But still, I would not count on being able to pull up anything on your phone once you call to process the upgrade at the 12 hour mark.
> ...


That has always been the case; even before eTickets. One always had to turn in the coupons to a person. Over the years there have been a few momentary lapses in the procedures that allowed one to get around that, but in general it has always been the case that one must meet with a live agent. One could never hand the conductor the coupon, although I've seen a few try and get refused.

That said, I've heard rumors that they are working on what I guess for lack of a better word would be eCoupons. I have no idea for sure if they are indeed working on this, much less how close it might be to being ready if indeed they are seriously working on it. Again, I stress that I've heard a rumor.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 11, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Steve,
> 
> That's the problem, they won't send you a new eTicket. They send the traditional confirmations from a year ago prior to eTickets. Since you'd unable to get that email, or at least print it out, you'll just have to show what you do have or provide your reservation number to an agent, along with the coupon. You may wish to make sure you have the res number written down, just in case you can't get to the old eTicket on your phone. This can be done either at a ticket window, or in the CA with the agent staffing the lounge.
> 
> I'm not sure if there is a way for the agent to push the eTicket to your phone once they've completed the upgrade. It may be possible, I just don't know. So I would hang onto the "ticket" that they do give you just in case.


I guess they have to make people turn in those coupons in somehow someway.. And If they pushed you a new eTicket thorough email you could just keep your coupons use them over and over.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 11, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Steve,
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## Dovecote (Nov 18, 2012)

AlanB said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, a BC upgrade on a Surfliner is not worth it. The cars and seating is exactly the same. The only difference is that coach is unreserved (you can board any train) and BC is reserved (you must board that specific train only) and includes a snack pack and drink (including wine). Many Surfliners consists usually contain a Superliner coach IN COACH (at no extra charge)! These give MUCH more room. (I try to find these, and most times they are almost empty!)
> ...


Well that is actually the case. It is highly unlikely I will use the coupon's from now to the coupon expiration date on any other train. Might as well use the coupons and get a little value out of them.


----------

